# ?



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

i don't know if this is smart or not but is it a good idea to go through the phonebook and pick out lets say 300 people that have the same frist 3 number not the area code the ones after cuz for my spring job at the end of the year we create a call list like of 1000 people and call some customers thanking them for the business some new this is were i got the idea from


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Can you put your post in English so we can understand it.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

oh goodie a mystery question, uhhhhh, the answer is.....

















47, but if the FBI asks you i didn't tell you that


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

WOW 

I'll ask my nephew if he can read that and let me know what it means. He is 5 so it shouldn't be hard for him.


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

I never received my decoder ring for post's like that


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

You guys must not have teenaged kids(or drunk neighbors)...................He means he wants to target people using their phone exchange as a means of centralizing their effort at securing additonal accounts. Though that might work some places, in others exchanges can be pretty spread out. You can post payment ($15 including the PS discount) for the translation to my paypal account anytime!!!!!!

And people wonder why I say the public percieves landscapers and plow service providers as less than professional!!!!!!! Maybe he was hurried, if so I apologize for being rude, but lots of guys present themselves to their clients just like this guy did to the forum...........WE ARE OUR OWN WORST ENEMY!!

You know what, after reading it again I might have to refund the translation fee...................I'm ddddddddd dumbfounded!!! But does prove my point pretty well.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

forestfireguy;879781 said:


> And people wonder why I say the public percieves landscapers and plow service providers as less than professional!!!!!!! Maybe he was hurried, if so I apologize for being rude, but lots of guys present themselves to their clients just like this guy did to the forum...........WE ARE OUR OWN WORST ENEMY!!


It's true. There aren't a whole lot of scholars in the snowplowing business.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If that's the case hire a call center and have them make cold calls.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

He is from out East.... Does that explain it ?????


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah well i was in a hurry. i have 2 kids runin ragged in the house i had to get it down as fast as i could think it. if any you guys have pre k kids you know what i'm talking about. at my spring job i am very good at talking to the public. my are is not very big my one town has a couple hundred one has 1k or and so on down the line.every year our boss send 12000 flyers to address in our taget area just to customers that haven't signed on or as a reject. but in my case i wouldn't be out any money.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

That is ridiculous. Try reading your posts as if you had not written them. Can you get any meaning out of them? I took the first one to mean you wanted to send notices to people whose telephone numbers are the same middle three numbers. That would have you contacting people all over the country. They would have the same middle three but different area codes. Why would you want to do that?


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

Larold

Try typing real slow. Some of the crowd on Plow site have trouble following simple concepts. 

You should never assume intelligence, Facts such as the area code would be the same Which seem very obvious to most people seem to be very confusing. 

To answer your question. Yes if the first 6 numbers are the same EG 999-999-1234 you are going to be in the same general area. Most phone books list the 'exchange' Or the second set of three numbers after the area code by cities. 

Obviously of the 9999 numbers you are going to see a number of fax numbers and businesses. 

As long as you keep good records, each season you have a better list. 

Take time to come up with a good 15-20 second 'commercial' to be able to leave on Voice mail 

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

don't forget to offer the "free vacation package", i hate telemarketers, more then anything else, i may even be tempted to hunt you down :realmad:if you were in my general service area, but that is just my humble opinion.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Note: You better have a "Do not call" list, fines are pretty big.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Cold calling almost never works. Most people don't answer and then there is the 'don't call list'. 

If you are going to spend that much time looking up local numbers, why don't you write down their addresses and send them a post card with your offerings?


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

you know what would be easier then going through the phone book.

In canada we got a site called canada411.ca i think you guys have 411.com

Go on there do reverse search and put in a street name and have all the numbers that are in a certain search range of that street.

That would be alot easier then going through the phone book.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Silentroo;880991 said:


> Larold
> 
> Try typing real slow. Some of the crowd on Plow site have trouble following simple concepts.
> 
> ...


That would be fine, but he said NOT the area codes.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Mick;881348 said:


> That would be fine, but he said NOT the area codes.


I'm gonna go waaay out on a limb here and assume that he meant different exchanges within his area code. He specified the first three numbers, but then said NOT the area codes, the ones after... that means the exchange. Did you really think he wanted to do a targeted phone campaign by using a specific exchange in random area codes?? If you honestly did, you've got no business picking on anyone about being dumb.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I didn't call anyone "dumb"; I said the "this", meaning the post, was "ridiculous". I don't know about you, but I use Google to look up phone numbers or do a "reverse lookup" which is what he would be doing. Without specifying the area code, he'd get the results I indicated. I realize he did say "go through the phone book", but I can't even imagine the time it would take to go through a physical phone book to pick out 300 numbers with the same exchange and then record the names/addresses.


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

Mick,

You really really really either need some snow or a drink.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Maybe WeDoSnowPlowing or whatever has 3 usernames now. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah i do need snow and a drink. cuz the last 4 driveways i plow ae right down the road from me band on the way is a back woods bar i usually stop there pick up a six pack and hit my last 4 and home bound thanks for the responses i will prolly do the reverse look up and get addresses


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

larold83;880340 said:


> yeah well i was in a hurry. i have 2 kids runin ragged in the house i had to get it down as fast as i could think it. if any you guys have pre k kids you know what i'm talking about. at my spring job i am very good at talking to the public. my are is not very big my one town has a couple hundred one has 1k or and so on down the line.every year our boss send 12000 flyers to address in our taget area just to customers that haven't signed on or as a reject. but in my case i wouldn't be out any money.


I also have two kids under 3 and understand the stress that comes along with chasing them around, but I still seem to write very readable posts. Maybe you shouldn't try to multi-task, just wait til they go to bed than jump on plowsite. IMO



larold83;882665 said:


> yeah i do need snow and a drink. cuz the last 4 driveways i plow ae right down the road from me band on the way is a back woods bar i usually stop there pick up a six pack and hit my last 4 and home bound thanks for the responses i will prolly do the reverse look up and get addresses


Seriously? Still not reading your posts before you hit submit? I'm not trying to be a d**k but, come on. It's very hard to read.



Mark Oomkes;882152 said:


> Maybe WeDoSnowPlowing or whatever has 3 usernames now. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


That's what I was thinking.


----------

